# Female Fat Padding



## Crewchick (Apr 15, 2020)

Are any other women into padding their clothing to look fatter, especially for a role play? 

I concede it is an off fetish or hobby. It started as a young girl being fascinated with the body changes during pregnancy. I would stuff a pillow under my nightgown some times to look pregnant and sleep that way. I found myself doing it again in my twenties after I learned I had a birth defect that produced a misshaped uterus making it impossible to have children. I would dress pregnant to try and get a feeling of the sensation. I started getting more detailed padding hips and but and thighs to more accurately reflect the weight gain. Gradually I became fascinated with the metamorphosis in weight gain and found myself padding outside the context of being pregnant. I especially like doing a progression over time increasing size and watching clothing get too tight. I am fascinated by the sensation of feeling encased by the fake fat, and the physical challenges of a larger size and higher weight. 

My padding can get pretty involved. I use balloons of different sizes (some as large as 36" filled with a gel substance called "Base Gel" that is used to fill the base of basketball nets and the base of outdoor umbrellas. You can get it at sporting goods stores. I also use some water filled balloons and a lot of fiber filling or batting that you can at a sewing or craft store to fill pillow and comforters.
I use all this to try and sculpt a realistic looking body with belly, butt, hips, breasts, thighs, even fat rolls for my back. I will even do upper arms and calves. I hold it all together with several different pieces and layers of shape-wear. The gel and water add weight and jiggles. The batting adds volume and can fill in around balloons to make it all look like one body. I love the feeling of being weighed down. Especially because I am not accustom to it, so there is more struggle at first to do everything and bumping into furniture and door jams.

I like doing progressions when I have time. I start at my normal side and progress over the course of a long weekend getting into character, eating and living the size I am padded to. I have gotten as large as 60-55-64. I need larger shapers and cloths 5X and larger to go bigger.

I don't mean this as an insult to anyone. I don't go out in public this way. It is just a sort of self exploration. I have gained weight over time. I have put on 25 lbs over the past year from a combination of a back injury, medication side effects from Zolof and the binge eating during the roles playing. I am not actively looking to gain, but so far am not entirely apposed to it. I am fascinated by the world of SSBBW's, I love to visit it in my little way. I am just not sure I want to take up permanent citizenship just yet. But I fully respect and admire those women beautiful women who do. 

I would be interested in any feedback, especially form other women. I would love to have a conversation with women who have lived the metamorphosis and learn how I can make my experience more real.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 15, 2020)

Even though I am not a woman, I would submit that this is still an interesting hobby. I think that it's wonderful that you find beauty in fat/weight gain because every body can be beautiful. I also find it interesting at how detailed your role play can be; making sure that you address all the outward manifestations of weight gain. I would ask: Do you get the sensation of tiredness or accelerated fatigue when carrying around the extra gel-filled weight devices? Is your hobby shared with anyone or do you do this in secret? As you've stated, you "have gotten as large as 60-55-64'. If I may ask, what are your natural measurements? I'd be interested in the contrast.

I hope that you do find some women to converse with that can provide information and insight on how you can further enhance your wonderful weight gain hobby. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Crewchick (Apr 15, 2020)

BigElectricKat said:


> Even though I am not a woman, I would submit that this is still an interesting hobby. I think that it's wonderful that you find beauty in fat/weight gain because every body can be beautiful. I also find it interesting at how detailed your role play can be; making sure that you address all the outward manifestations of weight gain. I would ask: Do you get the sensation of tiredness or accelerated fatigue when carrying around the extra gel-filled weight devices? Is your hobby shared with anyone or do you do this in secret? As you've stated, you "have gotten as large as 60-55-64'. If I may ask, what are your natural measurements? I'd be interested in the contrast.
> 
> I hope that you do find some women to converse with that can provide information and insight on how you can further enhance your wonderful weight gain hobby. Best of luck to you!



Thank you for the compliments. Yes I do get fatigued much faster and sweat as well. With almost 100 lbs of padding and bulky padding causing a saddle and limiting range of motion, going down to the basement to change the laundry and carry it back up to the second floor bedroom is a workout. Feels like when I would run a dozen stadium steps in college. I will also do the Wii Fit, ams record my performance as I do a weight profession. My performance always goes down the larger I get. Though things like balance hold up a bit better. 

As for measurements I have gained some weight recently. I am approx 40G (48”)-34-44. I am about a 14 or 16 dress. More like an 18 top and 12/14 bottom. I was 38F/G-28-38 a few years back when I was doing this, if that helps with the contrast. My biggest challenge to going bigger is larger and more supportive shape wear and larger clothing.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Apr 15, 2020)

That's certainly a heck of a contrast! I'm maybe carrying an extra 40-50 lbs than in my younger days, and I know how much more effort I have to put in to get up and down stairs. I can't imagine how carrying nearly 100 extra pounds must feel.

Getting the larger clothing and shape wear must be something as well. Since you only need the clothing for your "hobby", do you wear it when not role playing? I have to confess, reading about this is intriguing.


----------



## Crewchick (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you. No, don’t wear it when not role playing. In part because it it is all much too big. Also some item might not be my desired style, but fit my budget and size requirements or were a style for a particular type of character I wanted to play. Ironically with gaining 25 lbs some of the things I would wear early on with just a little padding and quickly grow out of now fit me snuggly with no padding. So while some of these outfits are not ones I would wear out in public necessarily, sitting home with COVID-19 going on, they meet the bill for sitting around at home.


----------



## shadowcat (Apr 16, 2020)

Sadly, not a woman either, But the thought and detail you put into padding is quite relatible. Though I never thought to use gel, only balls filled with water.


----------



## Shotha (Apr 16, 2020)

@Crewchick I pad frequently and I'm not a woman either. I frequently use inflatable padding, namely a trashbag attached to rubber tubing. I'd like to suggest that perhaps using some inflatable padding along with heavier padding would enable you to have the weigh that you want and a way of doing faster size progressions.

Thank you for sharing this. I'm always interested in finding out more about padding.

I'm wondering if I should start a padding thread for men, maybe even padding for everyone.


----------



## Lolla2 (Jul 11, 2020)

Am a woman who loves padding! The bigger the better for me, I use pillows, blankets, duvets under swimsuits


----------



## Rob hudson (Jul 12, 2020)

I've heard of this but I didn't think it existed beyond the realm of stories on usenet groups lol. It could present some interesting possibilities for D/s role play, I bet.
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## sarahee543 (Jul 13, 2020)

I do this occasionally. I really fantasise about doing it in public. 
Heres a recent padding, not very complex. In reality my belly doesn't pop out that far although last year it got to half this size approx. I lost it all again.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 21, 2020)

Just around to see more women speaking out...


----------

